# Super Bowl Winner:make Your Pick Now



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

All the talking heads seem to think it's a foregone conclusion. All the Patriots need to do is just show up in two weeks to collect another Lombardi trophy. What do you think?


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Yes. The eagles are good. But the Patriots can't be stopped. They played the 15-1 Steelers and made them look foolish. Defense wins championships. And the patriots have it.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Patriots are going to win unfortunately. I voted for the Eagles because that is who I want to win. Actually, I voted for the team that opposed the team I don't want to win. But if my past history is any record, Patriots will walk all over them.

Current odds are NE by 7, 48o/u.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I think New England is just on a roll right now. I think they'll probably take it.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll take the Eagles (but since my winning % is WAY below .500 I'll say congrats in advance to the Pats)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't hate New England... but I always felt for the Buffalo Bills those 4 Superbowl losses and everyone remembers them as a great failure instead of the consistent good team they were...

Hate to see that happen similarly to Philadelphia... so I'm rooting for the Eagles, but if I have to pick I have to pick the Patriots because they are hard to beat... I thought my Panthers had the best shot of anyone last year because Jim Fox had last year's Panthers playing every bit like the Patriots team of no-stars that always work hard and show up when it counts... that's what I think it takes to beat New England right now... and while Philly is a good team, maybe a great one with TO healthy... they don't have high-performance and effort at every position like the Patriots do.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

As I hate sounding like an obnoxious homer (because I hate it when others are "in your face" about it), I try to stay out of the debates.

But I have to say - holding the #1 offense in the NFL to 3 points one week and then running over the #1 defense and scoring 41...

Having suffered for so long before the recent successes, you hate to say you can see it coming but...


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

djlong said:


> As I hate sounding like an obnoxious homer (because I hate it when others are "in your face" about it), I try to stay out of the debates.
> 
> But I have to say - holding the #1 offense in the NFL to 3 points one week and then running over the #1 defense and scoring 41...
> 
> Having suffered for so long before the recent successes, you hate to say you can see it coming but...


My hope is that the Patriots feel the same way. The Eagles will need all the help they can get. I think the fact that the whole football world is basically writing the Eagles off could play in their favor. We shall see.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Now I'm going to impersonate a female and change my mind. I just learned Chad Lewis is out, so I'm afriad so is Philly.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

sikma said:


> Now I'm going to impersonate a female and change my mind. I just learned Chad Lewis is out, so I'm afriad so is Philly.


Can you sy L.J. Smith? He is no slouch. They will not loose much, if anything at all at that position. They will loose the veteran presence though. L.J. was actually working as a co-starter so to speak with Chad Lewis all year. L.J. Smith is bigger, stronger, and faster than Lewis, but lacks the experience. Maybe it's time for the young guy to step up.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Tom Brady is only getting better. Reason number 156 why they will win.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Belichick just seems to find a way to win. Although I am rooting for the Eagles (my wife is an Eagles fan), I don't think they will pull this one off without a home field advantage.


----------



## HD921 (May 1, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Belichick just seems to find a way to win. Although I am rooting for the Eagles (my wife is an Eagles fan), I don't think they will pull this one off without a home field advantage.


Best thing the eagles to do is not show up, They played in the weak NFC Hell the Redskins and Cowpies came close to beeting them, Eagles might be as good as the worst AFC team to make the playoffs, Sorry all I see is bird feathers everywhere.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Then again, I remember 1991 when the Giants were 7 point underdogs to the seemingly unstoppable Buffalo Bills. A close game and the kicker Scott Nor-wide took care of that.

I wouldn't be betting any money on the Eagles, but that Defense can mug many quarterbacks into looking bad. (Look what they did to Culpepper and Favre)


----------



## HD921 (May 1, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Then again, I remember 1991 when the Giants were 7 point underdogs to the seemingly unstoppable Buffalo Bills. A close game and the kicker Scott Nor-wide took care of that.
> 
> I wouldn't be betting any money on the Eagles, but that Defense can mug many quarterbacks into looking bad. (Look what they did to Culpepper and Favre)


Yeah but that was when the NFC was a lot better than it is now, Let' s face it Bill bilichick will have the Pat's ready to play, and Andy Reid is not in the same league with him.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

And I remember when the Patriots were, what, 14 point underdogs to the St. Louis Rams?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

New England controls the clock and they have the Defense. I was hoping for a Steelers Victory but New England is just playing smart football Belichick has them playing to win. I think it will be another New England Super Bowl Victory and they secure there place in NFL history as being classified a Dynasty. What can one say i went with the under dogs in both conference championship games. They proved me wrong. Good luck to both teams.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Msguy said:


> New England controls the clock and they have the Defense. I was hoping for a Steelers Victory but New England is just playing smart football Belichick has them playing to win. I think it will be another New England Super Bowl Victory and they secure there place in NFL history as being classified a Dynasty. What can one say i went with the under dogs in both conference championship games. They proved me wrong. Good luck to both teams.


I was beginning to worry. I now feel much better about the Eagles chances now that Msguy has weighed in with his pick. I was worried he would continue with his underdog trend and go with the Eagles. I noticed however his post is considerably toned down. Come on Msguy, let them Eagles have it. Tell us how the Patriots are going to clip their wings and eat them like an appetizer. Come on man, "BASH THOSE BIRDS"  :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Then again, I remember 1991 when the Giants were 7 point underdogs to the seemingly unstoppable Buffalo Bills. A close game and the kicker Scott Nor-wide took care of that.


I still get a feeling of excitement every time I see that and start to shed a tear of joy  That last play of the game was something beautiful and something I will always cherish seeing live on TV. I was 5 years old at the time and even back then had a deep hatred for this team, don't like the Giants one way or the other, but my football philosophy has always been ABB, any one but the Bills.

That said, I hope the Pats win the SB, and they probably will.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

5 years old.

Dang, thanks for making me feel old. I was just married that year.


----------



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

It will be a close game, but the Pats should win the game. Eagles are spending too much time worrying about if T.O. is going to be playing or not. The more time spent on that subject is a distraction for prep for the game even though the teams have a two week break.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

jrrdy1380 said:


> It will be a close game, but the Pats should win the game. Eagles are spending too much time worrying about if T.O. is going to be playing or not. The more time spent on that subject is a distraction for prep for the game even though the teams have a two week break.


Yeah, after reading and listening to the T.O. saga over the last couple of days, the same thought crossed my mind. I hope my worries are unfounded. Hopefully the Philly coaches and players can overcome this distraction just as the Patriots must overcome the stuff being written and spoken concerning their assured victory and their rightful title as a dynasty. At this level of competition (everybody is extremely talented) The mental aspect is huge. Like I said, we shall see.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The Patriots and the Eagles have my ultimate respect for the way they approach the game. If you hear them talk, they NEVER underestimate their opponents. Their coaches manage to get the most out of unnoticed players and make them integral parts of their teams. No matter who's playing and who's not, these two teams always put on a fight (when the games matter at least - Philly's last two regular season games were most likely the only games I remember Reid literally forfeiting...) and they play as a team, and they lose as a team. 

As much as you want to pick against them they always come back. For what is worth, last year's Eagles team did not have the talent and the pieces to even reach the NFC Championship game, let alone get home field advantage in the playoffs. All year long they've played with their secondary injured (as NEs this season) and game in and game out, someone stepped in and made plays). This year it was all about adjustments. NE went from a pass offense into a power run offense with Dillon, while their defense adjusts to the opponent's strenghts. Equally so, the Eagles adjusted to the Steeler's loss, became better against the run, and maintained the ability to spread the ball around and create plays from all the offensive pieces. People might say that the Eagles are an one dimensional team - I disagree. When they had to run the ball, they did so. When they had to play the screen pass, they did so with Westbrook. When they had to throw to the TEs they did so. They threw deep balls, short balls, short routes, cross routs, everything. That way, they kept the defenses at check while not being dependent on their stars. Sure, TO's a difference maker, and made things easier for everyone, but I didn't see the Eagles deviate from their plan anyways without TO. They still spread the ball, they still got clutch 3rd downs, and they still scored their average points per game. And an advantage to the Eagles this year - McNabb not having to run as much, kept him fresh in the pocket and allowed him to run only when there was no better option. 

New England are also in similar fashion the elite of the AFC. They've fought through injuries, they've fought through diversity, and they are always there making plays when it counts. You can write them off as much as you want, but you know deep down that they are still the team to beat. 

Now, for the rest of the teams: Watch and learn. Do not overspend on single players (i.e. Portis, etc. etc.) and noone is above the team. Both New England and Philadelphia let some big time Free Agents to walk in the past three years, but the teams never stopped functioning. You can't put a player above the team, and the best way to impose that, is by winning. When you win, noone puts their pride above the team. You handle adversity by winning. That's what these two teams do best. They win and in that way, they handle adversity.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

And I will dance with the fat lady in Puerto Rico.
EAGLES 27 Pats 10. TO will be the X factor


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

neljtorres said:


> And I will dance with the fat lady in Puerto Rico.
> EAGLES 27 Pats 10. TO will be the X factor


E A G L E S Eagalllls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

...and if it's another Vinatieri FG at the close of the game?


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Eagles said:


> E A G L E S Eagalllls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Eagles guy, I you ready for some football :jumpingja


----------



## wolverine2005 (Jan 26, 2005)

We're seeing the Joe Montana in Tom Brady.
Go Patriots.


----------

